# Coiled water hose



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just bought one of these from Tchibo. It extends to 10 metres ( 33ft) and has hose connector and head which can be spray or jet ( and 6 other settings ) and has a trigger. There is no suggestion it is drinking water quality. It will fit very neatly in our gas locker.

Cost £17.99 - a bit expensive compared to some available mail order but no postage charges and it is good quality.

(Ruler does not show up well on the photo - it measures 11 inches by 11 inches as it is laid out in the packaging shown)

G


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i had one of those couldnt get on with it so it ended up in the bin.

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I've just bought a lay flat cassette hose from Aldi. Again no mention of being food grade but we normally carry 2 x 5litre bottles for drinking / tea making. It's made out of a canvas type material. On a cassette with a squeeze dry system when you roll it back up. 15m long. Comes with tap adapters and the spray head. £9.95. I was going to buy a proper one but this was too much of a bargain to pass up.

Overall size I guess about 14" dia and about 1.5" deep.

JohnW


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Claypigeon,

Can you tell us what the problems was.

Thanks.

safariboy.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

grizzly my husband use to have an air line coil similar and he got fed up with it keep touching the van.
could be a contender for the over-rated accessory post
ha


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i found that once it was taken out of packaging it would NOT coil back up .Mind you i am short of patience.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. We'll give it a whirl and if it doesn't work it will be useful in the garden. 

G


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been using one of these for a garden hose for a couple of years - its great, stretches out to the road to wash the car and then just bounces back into a coil again, admittedly the tightness of the coil is now a little slack but its been a worthwhile purchase, don't have to wind out the old hose anymore, that was a real pain!


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, 

I bought one of those Aldi flat hoses the last time they were on sale. It worked OK for a few times but then developed a small leak, then two small leaks! There was no way to repair it so it now stays in the garage for use in emergency only. - Makes a great outdoor shower!! 

As a replacement I recently bought a curly thing from the shop next door to Aldi (Home and Bargain I think) It looks just like your blue curly thing but it is green. The advantage is that I can hang it up and drain all of the water out after use as it just runs down the spiral. I usually hang it over the wing mirror. They were only £4.99 so if it only lasts one season it's worth it. 
Once again it is not food grade but I suspect some of the water taps at sites in UK and France may not be either! 

I am on the look out for a cheap plastic watering can for use when the hose does not reach or the tap connectors won't fit. I don't fancy taking one from home as you can never be sure that all of the garden chemicals have been washed out, we do try to be organic but even small traces of tomato feed probably taste revolting. 

A different Dave!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> I've just bought a lay flat cassette hose from Aldi.


Take care with those Aldi flat hoses - they leak and the end fittings work loose.

Keep your receipt and when it starts leaking, return it to the shop for a refund.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Re-coil Hoses*

When I was gainfully employed we used to sell pneumatic recoil hoses for use on production lines. Ours were very expensive and guaranteed not to lose their memory.
Cheap ones quite rapidly became sort of curly, and useless for purpose.

Cannot comment on the quality of your water hose but it is cheap.

Steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have used one of these for three years for filling our fresh tank with no probs we keep it in a separate plastic box that it fits into and stows in a locker. people will say that it is not food grade plastic but i was talking to a guy from the place where they make things like this and he said the the only difference with food and non food grade was the coluor of the dye and the price that people would pay. and believe me as a plumber for 28 years what will go thru this hose when connected to a potable water supply is no worse than what comes out of your kitchen cold water tap which some where down the line lt will be connected to any combination of lead/copper/iron/galvinised steel/blue/black/white /grey plastics /rubber with steel braid /stainless steel and brass.who knows where you live the upstairs cold supplies could even be supplied from a storage tank in the loft without a lid or screened overflow think about that the next time you clean your teeth at the handbasin.
by the way i do not use the fresh tank for drinking water i use bottled or water freshly drawn from a potable supply as 100 litres of stored water in a tank at an uncontroled temp ie hot days on the continent coud be asking for trouble whether you sterilise your tank and system which by the way i do not do just drain and flush with fresh water often .


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Not wishing to steal Grizzly's thunder, but if anyone's interested in one of these, but longer, I've just taken delivery of one via eBay. It looked too good to be true - 100 feet (30 metres), with brass fittings and the spray gun which can be attached. However, it seems fine. I've attached it to the garden tap and it doesn't leak. The gun is sound too.

Granted once you uncoil the beast to its full 100 feet, it's never going to spring back to its original shape, but it does its best. I bought it for the motorhome, but it's far too long, so it will stay in the garden. Anyhow, including delivery, it was a mere £14.48.

Shaun


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I thought I needed a hose for the van so was going to get one of these Grizzly, but then this morning I nipped into Home Bargains & saw a 50 footer, again complete with spray gun & click fittings for £4.99 - it is green though not blue, so I'll lose it when I leave it on the grass!

Then thought sod's law being as it is no taps I went to would have the snap fitting, so I got a compression adapter & 3 different screw adapters, plus a hose end kit (so I can make two short ones!) for the princely sum of £1.49 from Wilkinsons.

Again, not food grade, but I don't care about that, bring on the Cholera thats what I say!  (or maybe not).



P.S. It'll probably bust after the first go, but for 4.99 it's worth a go


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,I HAVE JUST GOT BACK FROM MORRISONS AND THE GREEN ONES ARE FOR SALE(SH--just looked up)at £9.99 and watering cans at netto £2 :lol: 
terry


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Guys, I bought a green roly hose from a camping shop which worked fine for a few months, then we started getting a very unpleasant 'plasticy' taste from our water. It was explained to me by a specialist company who supply to the dairy and food industry that non 'food grade' hose/pipe starts to break down, after a period of time, depending on conditions of use. I now ensure that I use only a suitable food grade hose for filling my tank. When filling we always sample a glass from the source before filling and leave it if it does not appeal to our pallet. Incidentally, we always use our tank for food preparation water, even in ambient temperatures of 30 degree plus and have never suffered the dreaded revenge. I prefer something with an alcoholic content for cooling refreshment.


----------

